# Artificial Insemination in Pigeons



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

*Artificial Insemintations in Pigeons*​Harry Geurts

Introduction. On the basis of many years' experience in the field of artificially taking sperm from birds, Harry Geurts has now developed a technique in Belgium to do the same with pigeons. After a number of years' study, this product is ready to be put into practice. This could mean a great breakthrough for pigeon racing and that for the following reasons: 1. Previous testing of your cock-pigeons (male pigeons) on good sperm. You will then know well in advance if you can use the male pigeon in question for natural breed. The volume of the sperm shows if it is suitable for breeding cock-pigeons. The quality of the sperm can be tested as well, so that you will gain an insight in its fertility. We will show you the movement and quality of pigeon sperm on a monitor.Testing young male pigeons before putting them into a basket. You can often tell by the quality of the sperm if your birds are in a top condition or not.

Freezing the sperm Preventative taking and – 190° deep freezing of sperm should be carried out before putting your best pigeons into a basket. This in case of losing your bird for whatever reason. You can then always continue breeding with the deep-frozen sperm of your pigeon. The deep-frozen sperm has an unlimited life. Thus you actually have a good life insurance for you pedigree. Sperm bank. (deep freezing of pigeon sperm) Now that there is a possibility to conserve the sperm of top-rated male pigeons, or to freeze it, this will give you an opportunity to have sperm taken before selling your pigeon, and to preserve it for whatever purposes (e.g. sale or breeding). You can then use it for your own or for a third party to inseminate female pigeons or to sell it at the price that you fix on the basis of the donor's pedigree, at any time you require. Note: Not all pigeon sperm is suitable for freezing. Each male pigeon will just be previously tested to see if its sperm can be kept in good quality. If this is not so, then you will always have the possibility to work with the fresh sperm of this bird 
IN GENERAL. 

*FERTILITY EXAMINATION. *
The quantity and quality of pigeon sperm can be determined on the basis of a microscopic examination.
These measured values are decisive for the fertility of a pigeon. A certificate of them can be delivered at a possible sale of the pigeons. 
This method can also be applied to male pigeons (cock-pigeons) that no longer fertilize. After all, our technique enables us, in case of alleged infertile male pigeons, to collect a normal quantity of sperm anyway. Many old male pigeons no longer have their own strength to ejaculate naturally, but they still do produce sperm. We stimulate this male pigeon in a natural way through our massage techniques to come to a sperm ejaculation. 
The hypothesis that many OLD MALE PIGEONS would no longer be fertile, will certainly not hold anymore in this case! You had better test such a bird before definitely writing it off. Much research and tests have proved that male pigeons in the age of 12 years and over, are able to provide offspring. This, however, on the basis of Artificial Insemination techniques as described above. 

*ARTIFICIAL INSEMINATION OF FEMALE PIGEONS *
The collected sperm can be divided into several portions, which in their turn can be artificially inseminated into the female pigeons. The number of female pigeons that can be inseminated at each sperm taking, depends on the quality of the sperm, which can be described from very bad to superb. In case of a minimal sperm production it is to be used for 1 female pigeon, increasing, in case of a superb quality, up to ten female pigeons. 

This will enable you to build a dovecot consisting of top-rated pigeons, without damaging your best male pigeons. With artificial sperm taking from your top-rated male pigeons, they will do service as breeders for years longer. 

*SPERM BANK*
It will consist of a large range of top-rated male pigeons, from which you can choose from real top-class pigeons. Even if you have a top-class pigeon in your dovecot, it will certainly be eligible for making use of the sperm bank. Even the best female pigeons will be connected with the sperm bank, so that you can choose from all sorts of top-rated pigeons and can compose top-class pairs in a rather simple and luxurious way. 

You can also have your own valuable female pigeons inseminated by sperm that is made available by the sperm bank to realize your own race.
HAVING YOUR TOP-RATED MALE PIGEONS ‘ SPERM FROZEN NOW, WILL BE A GUARANTEE FOR YOUR TOP-RATED PIGEON BREEDING IN THE FUTURE. 
GENE BANKIn addition to all this, there is a possibility to start a gene bank. The genetic characteristics of each pigeon will be stored in it, so that, as time goes by, it will enable us to get a good understanding of the perfect line breeding. All this is realized through DNA VERIFICATIONS, at the same time also for the purpose of preventing fraud and theft.TECHNIQUESOur massage techniques for pigeons are completely based on natural actions. These techniques are harmless and immune to stress for both male and female pigeon, as a result of many years of study. Stories that “young pigeons born of Artificial Insemination would not be fertile”, may be relegated to the realm of fancy, because conclusive proof to the contrary has already been provided more then once.ADVANTAGES OF ARTIFICIAL INSEMINATION1. It is also quite possible to obtain offspring from a valuable infertile male pigeon.2. Very easy line breeding.3. A large number of offspring can be bred at a very short period without damaging the breeding pigeons.4. Through the sperm bank there are several options from top-rated male pigeons and first prize winners in all categories and all price ranges. You compose them yourself, if necessary.5. The small pigeon flyer attains top-class pigeons in a relatively cheap way.6. The pigeon remains in the pigeon flyer's possession and can form a surplus value anyway, by involving it as cock-pigeon/sperm donor.7. A good pigeon can still participate in competitive racing, whereas it can also be involved in breeding, without suffering the slightest damage.8. As a result of DNA verifications, there is a 100% lineage guarantee, at the same time forming a protection against theft.9. Having sperm taken from top-rated male pigeons in an artificial way 10 times a year, suffices to obtain the same result as with natural breeding.10. The deep-frozen sperm of a top-class pigeon will give you certainty for years to breed offspring of a former top-class pigeon as yet, at whatever time! 
If you have any questions don't hesitate to give us a call or drop us an E-mailShould you still have any questions as a result of this information, don't hesitate to contact us without any obligations or charges.

[email protected]
HARRY GEURTS
BOX 2707 
6201 JA MAASTRICHT NETHERLANDSTEL 
+0031 433644528
FAX 0031 433644528
GSM 0032 478 459853​


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Very interesting,


----------

